# Corys Winking?



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok, I have had cory cats now for about a month or so, and I swear they wink. Am I crazy, or do other people see this phenomenon?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, they can roll their eyes back and so it seems like winking or blinking but they aren't ^_^ They don't have eyelids so it's impossible for them to actually "blink" but they roll their eyes around looking for predators/food. All Corydoras, Plecos, Loaches, and Garras can do this. I'm sure I'm leaving a few out of that list but those are the main fish people keep


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

The bigger the cory, the cooler it looks; that is the top thing I miss about my Brochis splendens (emerald catfish, not technically corys but close enough). Their eyes could tilt very far down to the bottom.


----------

